# Raizen's Set Shop - Welcome to the Wonderland



## Raizen (May 5, 2011)

*RULES:*

● You must have at least 50 posts.
● Please provide at least a medium quality stock. Low quality stocks will be rejected.
● You may request once every three days.
● Please be patient. Once school starts I may not be able to complete requests as fast.
● You must rep and credit.
● Turn off your signature.
● No spamming, complaining, or flaming. Keep your conversations in vms/pms please.

*What Can I Do?*

● banners
● avatars
● signatures
● profile pictures
● wallpapers

*Request Template:*

*Type:* sig, ava, profile pic, etc.
*Stocks:* linked or spoiler-tagged 
*Size:* junior, senior, etc.
*Border:* none, dotted, rounded, square, dashed, etc.
*Text:* "Insert text here"​


----------



## Raizen (May 5, 2011)

*Raizen's Examples:*


*Spoiler*: _avatars_ 










*Spoiler*: _sets_ 










*Spoiler*: _signatures_


----------



## Raizen (May 5, 2011)

GIF Sig Example:


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 5, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderland  I have that copyrighted 

Avy Man-150x200


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 5, 2011)

Yes, finally pek.

-- set
-- senior
-- white stroke & dotted border
-- 
-- I'd rather you crop it enough so that it doesn't go beyond his hip bones.  but yeah, any effects work as long as it works well & intensifies the image. if you can, maybe redder, sharper backgrounds would work because i'm not fond of the pinkness. 

thanks in advance ~


----------



## Raizen (May 5, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Welcome to the wonderland  I have that copyrighted
> 
> Avy Man-150x200



I know 



BrightlyDim said:


> Yes, finally pek.
> 
> -- set
> -- senior
> ...



Will do :33


----------



## Raizen (May 5, 2011)

*Bump*



*BrightlyDim*





I'm not sure if I made it red enough so please tell me if you need any changes :33


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 5, 2011)

Rep+


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 6, 2011)

Oh ffff, it's amazing .

I don't mean to be a pain, but could you make the sig a bit smaller?


----------



## Raizen (May 6, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> Oh ffff, it's amazing .
> 
> I don't mean to be a pain, but could you make the sig a bit smaller?



I hope this is small enough. Let me know it it isn't :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 8, 2011)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: "Something in which neither of us can be forgiven for..." (If that's too much, then just put "Unforgivable".)
Effects: Red/black colored

Thanks!


----------



## Raizen (May 8, 2011)

*Vampire Princess*


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 8, 2011)

It's perfect, thanks so much. pek


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 8, 2011)

Raizen said:


> *Vampire Princess*



It came out great! Thanks!


----------



## G (May 9, 2011)

Yo Raizen!
Could you do a profile picture for me of this:

size: 170x170


----------



## Raizen (May 9, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> Yo Raizen!
> Could you do a profile picture for me of this:
> 
> size: 170x170





Please let me know if you don't like it/need any changes.


----------



## Metaro (May 9, 2011)

Hi! 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I saw you works and are awesome .
Don't you mind If I ask
avatar 125x125 
Signature 400x200 and less of 58 kb
Stock :
I would like Pic for the set 
But If isn't possible I have ?

thank you!


----------



## G (May 9, 2011)

Raizen said:


> Please let me know if you don't like it/need any changes.



thanks, its great.


----------



## Raizen (May 9, 2011)

*Metaro*

I couldn't get the sigs to be 58 kb  But you can still use them in your signature here. Also I wasn't sure if you needed a border or not since you didn't specify. So let me know if you need one.


----------



## Metaro (May 9, 2011)

Raizen said:


> *Metaro*
> 
> I couldn't get the sigs to be 58 kb  But you can still use them in your signature here. Also I wasn't sure if you needed a border or not since you didn't specify. So let me know if you need one.



Riazen .
ah don't worry about that and thank you.
But I'm with the 24 thing


----------



## Clueso (May 9, 2011)

i know.. its the wrong place to ask for, but could you tell me the name of this character?


----------



## Milkshake (May 9, 2011)

Avatars pls Raizen ~

150x150 (optional 150x200).
Really pretty & colorful, like my current avatar if you can ;3


----------



## Raizen (May 10, 2011)

*Milkshake*


----------



## Milkshake (May 10, 2011)

Raizen said:


> *Milkshake*



thank you, 

but err, the colors of the stock were already really nice
I didn't want you to tamper with it too much ...


----------



## Raizen (May 10, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> thank you,
> 
> but err, the colors of the stock were already really nice
> I didn't want you to tamper with it too much ...



I didn't change the colours of the stock this time. But please let me know if you still don't like it :33


----------



## Milkshake (May 10, 2011)

Raizen said:


> I didn't change the colours of the stock this time. But please let me know if you still don't like it :33


thank you for attempting, but what i meant by not changing the coloring, was not including that brown-pink background in it. just a normal avatar with enhanced coloring would be fine ;3


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 10, 2011)

150x200


----------



## Raizen (May 10, 2011)

*Milkshake*

I'm really sorry for not understanding that before 





-----------------------------------------

*^Vegeta^Two^*

I wasn't sure who exactly you wanted an avatar of, so let me know if you need it fixed. Also I know it didn't turn out so great. It was really hard to get all 3 of their faces in because of that pink writing in the bottom of the stock


----------



## Milkshake (May 10, 2011)

yes pek i like these two, thank you! i'm sorry for the trouble ~



> ;


----------



## Raizen (May 14, 2011)

Bumping 

I've updated my examples.


----------



## Metaro (May 14, 2011)

I Raizen (:.

*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like 
vatar 125x125
Signature 400x200
Stock: 
Thank you!


----------



## Raizen (May 14, 2011)

*Metaro*

I also decided to try out 200x400 since I personally thought that might look better.


*Spoiler*: __ 














*Rep & credit please*


----------



## Metaro (May 14, 2011)

PERFECT !.
Thank you


----------



## Raizen (May 14, 2011)

Metaro said:


> PERFECT !.
> Thank you



I'm happy that you like it :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 30, 2011)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: What will Fate decide?
Effects: red/black colored

Thanks!


----------



## Raizen (Aug 14, 2011)

I am now open again and accepting requests.

*Examples:*





---------------
​


----------



## Raizen (Aug 17, 2011)

more examples:




​


----------



## kaileena (Aug 17, 2011)

Can I make a request please? :33

I would like a set, dotted border, with this stock:


Text: Birds of a Feather
I'll let you choose the details 
Oh yeah, avatar 125x125 and sig, well, junior size 

Let me know if I missed something  Thanks!!


----------



## Raizen (Aug 17, 2011)

*Kaileena*


----------



## kaileena (Aug 17, 2011)

I love it! Thanks sooo much


----------



## Sine (Aug 18, 2011)

150x150
no border
text: "shiner"


----------



## Raizen (Aug 18, 2011)

*shiner*

Please let me know if you don't like it or if you need something fixed.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 18, 2011)

Request type: Set
Stock
Border: Anything but dotted (whatever you think looks best)
Effects: What you think will look best.
Size:junior (would also like a 150x150 avatar if you dont mind)


----------



## Raizen (Aug 18, 2011)

*Zor0*


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 18, 2011)

Raizen said:


> *Zor0*



Thank you very much. Will rep now and cred when I use it.


----------



## Z (Aug 18, 2011)

Can I get it in a bunch of borders?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 18, 2011)

*Type*: Avatar
*Stocks*: 
*Size*: 150 x 200
*Border*: Rounded

*Type*: Signature
*Stocks*: , 
*Size*: 441 x 167
*Edit*: This is my idea: have the Batman Begins image hold for 2-4 seconds and flash to the Fraiser image and back. Is that doable?


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi. I'd like a banner.

This is my stock 


First, crop it to the dimensions of the banner on this site(as well as you can without sacrificing too much quality) where you see fit

Now, if it's possible, could you somehow replace the flags with this flag  as well as you can.

Now, add 19te "Prussian Infantry" in some cool font, add some of those effects and colors you do where you see fit, etc. Make it look epic and bold. Make a banner that you think would kick your ass 

Sorry for not following the format, but instead listing specifics. Hope you can still do this for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 19, 2011)

*Z*


----------



## Raizen (Aug 19, 2011)

*Dragonus Nesha*


----------



## Raizen (Aug 19, 2011)

*Lucien Lachance*

I couldn't change the flags, sorry


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 19, 2011)

Raizen said:


> *Dragonus Nesha*


Can you make the switch to and from Fraiser faster? And the Fraiser logo only up for the blink of an eye?


----------



## Raizen (Aug 19, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Can you make the switch to and from Fraiser faster? And the Fraiser logo only up for the blink of an eye?



Is this okay?


----------



## Mio (Aug 19, 2011)

150x150
no borders

just an avatar of the girl


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 19, 2011)

*Type: *Set 
*Stocks:*

*Size:* senior and 150x200 
*Border:*square
*Text:* have it say Kenshin and Wandering Swordsman somewhere plzz


----------



## Raizen (Aug 19, 2011)

*Mio*


----------



## Raizen (Aug 19, 2011)

*Kenshin*


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks it's perfect


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 20, 2011)

Raizen said:


> *Lucien Lachance*
> 
> I couldn't change the flags, sorry




Thank you =] It's quite nice.

By any chance could you right "19te" above Prussian Infantry in another font?


----------



## Raizen (Aug 21, 2011)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Thank you =] It's quite nice.
> 
> By any chance could you right "19te" above Prussian Infantry in another font?



Oops, I'm sorry for forgetting to add that before.


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2011)

Type: Ava
Stocks: 
Size:  senior [150x150 & 150x200]
Border: none


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 23, 2011)

Type: Banner
Render: 
Text: Roy Mustang FC
Effects: Whatever you think looks best. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 23, 2011)

*blackssk*



*Zor0*


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 23, 2011)

Raizen said:


> *Zor0*



Great job mate. Thank you.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Aug 25, 2011)

Raizen said:


> Oops, I'm sorry for forgetting to add that before.



Exactly what I wanted. You did a great job =]


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello :33

Type: set
Stocks:  
Size: senior size av, sig max dimensions 450 px.
Border: whatever you think looks best ?w?
Text: whatever you want, nothing terribly prominent but put in what you think looks good 
Basically you can do what you want with this


----------



## Raizen (Aug 26, 2011)

*Quincy James*

I didn't know what to put for text so I didn't add any. But if there's any text you want me to add, please let me know :33


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 26, 2011)

Raizen said:


> *Quincy James*
> 
> I didn't know what to put for text so I didn't add any. But if there's any text you want me to add, please let me know :33


Oh, so beautiful! Thanks so much!! pek


----------



## Billie (Aug 26, 2011)

Request Type: Set
Size: Senior [the ava one more in 150x150 and 150x200]
Stock: 
Border: none 
Other effects: I want see the full power of your style.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 26, 2011)

*blackssk*

I wasn't sure who you wanted an avatar of, so I assumed you meant the man in the middle. So please let me know if you wanted the avatar to be of a different character


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 29, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Border: No border
Effects: I'll leave that to you.
A junior and senior avatar please (since I will be a senior member soon )

Can you please remove all the text on the image and the hand on the bottom left.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 29, 2011)

^You don't have 50 posts. And sig off.


----------



## Arigato (Aug 29, 2011)

Ooops. I deletd post. Sorry for trouble.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 29, 2011)

*Santoryu*


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 29, 2011)

Raizen said:


> *Santoryu*



Fantastic job as always  

Thanks man.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 8, 2011)

rai set please 





dotted white borders 

make me cry

on it the words and "two hearts, one bond, true love

combined the pics together as well


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 25, 2011)

ok do something with this (kind of like your sig)





giff ava of the top stock 

on sig "we found love"

two exrta avas(not too much) 



on it "Dirty little freaks"



on it "I just have this constant craving for you" 

all dotted white borders


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 30, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Border: semi-round
Effects: make it cool and suspenseful.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 1, 2011)

Type: set
Stocks:  
A second ava: 
Size: junior
Border: dotted
Text: "Forever Alone"; for second ava obviously "Okay"
Effect: make it colorful, not just plain white or transparent. I'm counting on you :33


----------



## Brie (Dec 1, 2011)

Request: Profile Picture

Stock: 

Border: Something unique.

Text: Brie 
Can you cut the cheese?

Sorry for the quality, but I really like this picture


----------



## Raizen (Dec 2, 2011)

I will do these 3 final requests.

*Please DO NOT request anymore*. I will soon ask a mod to close this thread since I am busy irl.


----------

